# Switch Keeps going bad



## juanccts (Jan 26, 2011)

My switch in the kitchen keeps going bad and ive replaced it once and it worked for about three days until it went bad again any idea what the cause is? Or was it just a coincidence that the replacement went bad?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

juanccts said:


> My switch in the kitchen keeps going bad and ive replaced it once and it worked for about three days until it went bad again any idea what the cause is? Or was it just a coincidence that the replacement went bad?


 Went bad?? Please explain.

Single pole? Threeway? Toggle? Decora style? Brand name?

No longer functions? Intermittent? Load? :huh:


I am sure someone can help you, if you give us more info.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Why do switches go bad? I don't know. You try to raise them right, teach them the right thing to do, and give them every advantage in the world. In the end, it's up to them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How does "one" switch keep going bad?

I can see *3-4* switches that 'keep going bad', but you only replaced it once.

And as mentioned, what is the actual failure?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Why do switches go bad? I don't know. You try to raise them right, teach them the right thing to do, and give them every advantage in the world. In the end, it's up to them.


 I like that. That is funny. M.D. you have a good sense of humor.

You get my vote as resident humorist! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Its because your trying to use a 120 volt rated switch rated for America in a foreign country such as New Jersey, where the voltage is much higher. In your country I'd use 277 v rated switches. How's Snookie doing?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Its because your trying to use a 120 volt rated switch rated for America in a foreign country such as New Jersey, where the voltage is much higher. In your country I'd use 277 v rated switches. How's Snookie doing?


Hawaii is a lot more of a foreign country then nj

Ask b4t about snookie all the jersey shore scum are from long island, ny

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Why do switches go bad? I don't know. You try to raise them right, teach them the right thing to do, and give them every advantage in the world. In the end, it's up to them.


If you make their lives too easy they will go bad.


----------

